# Cattleya warscewiczii “Firmin Lambeau”



## Duck Slipper (May 9, 2021)

I commented on Terryos thread about his Alba warscewiczii on April 8, this year. At that time this division showed no sign of blooming. This warscewiczii did it fast. It just opened yesterday so perhaps it will flatten out a bit. Flowers are 16 cm. X 16 cm.


----------



## Guldal (May 9, 2021)

Gorgeous, Duck!


----------



## tomkalina (May 9, 2021)

Classic clone; very nice.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 9, 2021)

very beautiful clone! Lots of history about it!


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2021)

Nice classic!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 9, 2021)

Nice to see you bloom a warscewiczii. Not very easy.

Unfortunately, the flower will never flatten out like the hybrids. That is the nature of warscewicziis to have slightly forward pointing petals with wavy margins, and open form. 

Just wondering. Although you name it FL, the flower looks to have less full segments and the lip narrower than what I have seen. Please check the provenance and tag. Could it be FL x self? Or maybe first flowering from a FL division with smaller flowers (very possible too).


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice to see you bloom a warscewiczii. Not very easy.
> 
> Unfortunately, the flower will never flatten out like the hybrids. That is the nature of warscewicziis to have slightly forward pointing petals with wavy margins, and open form.
> 
> Just wondering. Although you name it FL, the flower looks to have less full segments and the lip narrower than what I have seen. Please check the provenance and tag. Could it be FL x self? Or maybe first flowering from a FL division with smaller flowers (very possible too).


I was cruising Chadwick Orchids species division list and under warscewiczii was a division of “Firmin Lambeau”. 1 division available. I called and ordered. It came with a letter from Art describing the rarity of the plant and a handwritten tag that says;
C. warscewiczii ‘Firmin Lambeau” x self.
The 2 growth division plant didn’t do much last year but kicked into gear this past winter. Flowering surprised me because Warscewiczii’s are known for summertime blooming. But, it really sent up a spike fast. It has another strong growth that is opening now, perhaps it will bloom this summer...perhaps not!


----------



## terryros (May 9, 2021)

Congratulations on blooming it. I think Leslie’s point is probably born out by the tag - ‘Firmin Lambeau’ x self makes it no longer ‘Firmin Lambeau’. It is now a cultivar for you to name any way you want. The size is nice and repeat bloomings could be very nice.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> Congratulations on blooming it. I think Leslie’s point is probably born out by the tag - ‘Firmin Lambeau’ x self makes it no longer ‘Firmin Lambeau’. It is now a cultivar for you to name any way you want. The size is nice and repeat bloomings could be very nice.


Roger that...


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> Congratulations on blooming it. I think Leslie’s point is probably born out by the tag - ‘Firmin Lambeau’ x self makes it no longer ‘Firmin Lambeau’. It is now a cultivar for you to name any way you want. The size is nice and repeat bloomings could be very nice.


 Well, this brings me to a question that came up when I posted a pic of a Roth...New Horizon x Raptor. Fabrice thought it was a division...Justin clarified and said a seedling.
Because I had posted the name with awards as it was written on the tag??? I should of just posted with the name and without awards?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 10, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Well, this brings me to a question that came up when I posted a pic of a Roth...New Horizon x Raptor. Fabrice thought it was a division...Justin clarified and said a seedling.
> Because I had posted the name with awards as it was written on the tag??? I should of just posted with the name and without awards?


Glad you clarified the plant as a selfing. Now you can name the plant a cultivar name only if the Chadwicks have not name this division. Ask Arthur to confirm this.

As for writing parentage of seedlings, officially you can definitely include their awards of the parents. They earned it.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2021)

very attractive


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Glad you clarified the plant as a selfing. Now you can name the plant a cultivar name only if the Chadwicks have not name this division. Ask Arthur to confirm this.
> 
> As for writing parentage of seedlings, officially you can definitely include their awards of the parents. They earned it.


A clarification on my part also!


----------

